# CS24B or Shockwave?



## brockman (Jan 3, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone has used both of these callers? Both are suppose to sound great but the cs24b suppose to have the true 24bit sound. The shockwave has alot of great features but I'd rather have great sound. Any info would be great


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I read somewhere (maybe PT) that somebody bought a ShockWave & the remote wouldn't transmit very far...Doesn't sound like something that Foxpro would produce though..Probably just a glitch & I'm sure FP will remedy it for the guy...

CS24 will pound the sounds out for quite a distance...Several FB peeps have raved over the greatness of this call...

I'm just going by word of mouth (or typed words).. Never used one...


----------



## brockman (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah ive heard the cs24b and it is cd quality at high volume even though I don't usually go over 6vol on my firestorm. But the shockwave has a lot of useful features that I think would be very enticing for yotes. Wish I could hear one firsthand so I know if it would best suit me. I'm sure it sounds better than my firestorm


----------



## brockman (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah ive heard the cs24b and it is cd quality at high volume even though I don't usually go over 6vol on my firestorm. But the shockwave has a lot of useful features that I think would be very enticing for yotes. Wish I could hear one firsthand so I know if it would best suit me. I'm sure it sounds better than my firestorm


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I have the Shockwave in hand, and am hoping to take it out tomorrow morning for my first try with it. I am shooting for at least 2 or 3 different hunts in the next week, and will post a full review as I did on the Alpha Dogg. Look for the review in about 7 days here on Predator Talk.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

What is this CS24B?


----------



## brockman (Jan 3, 2013)

its a foxpro listed under custom calls


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

CS24B... bought it and never looked back


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok, I see it. I'll have to look into that bad boy. Pricey though. Can you give us a report BurritoBandito. Nothing like hearing from someone who owns one!


----------



## pc3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Folks,

I own a Krakatoa foxpro and am VERY impressed with it. Keep in mind that this is the first and only E-Call I have ever had. The remote on the shock wave looks more advanced than the TX500.


----------

